# sunday workout pic's



## warriorsage (Nov 11, 2002)

Howdy gang. Just thought I'd post a couple shots from our Sunday workout. Clyde, Billy, myself and Kris (who was strangely absent from the photos). Hmmmm...maybe she was being shy after Billy destroyed her wrist!

Enjoy


----------



## warriorsage (Nov 11, 2002)

Clyde attempts to break Billy's arm to discourage any fiture "French Maid" pics


----------



## warriorsage (Nov 11, 2002)

show's Billy the ropes on the Universal, white side showing.


----------



## warriorsage (Nov 11, 2002)

shows a path of action on an inward block


----------



## warriorsage (Nov 11, 2002)

looks on in bewilderment as Clyde takes another shot on his arm with no reaction.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 11, 2002)

Those are too cool.  Y'all are lucky to have so many around you
that wanna hang out and pound!


----------



## Seig (Nov 12, 2002)

Does the camera still work?:rofl::rofl::roflmao:
Seriously, nice pics.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

I wasn't in the pictures because you were posing everyone and didn't ASK me to be in the pictures! hmmph. LOL.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

and you took those pics BEFORE Billy decided to inflict injury. (which STILL hurts, by the way...the doc looked at the x-ray and said "damn! that's gotta hurt!  and I said "tell me it isn't broken" and he said "you're gonna wish it was.  It would hurt less. Its a really nasty sprain, and those are worse than breaks")  Billy, however, has groveled appropriately, and has been forgiven.... but he's not practicing any aikido locks on my hands anytime soon!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 12, 2002)

Looks like a fun time 

I feel for you Nightingale~!!  Ouch~!
Sure hope you feel better soon~!


That's a Great version of the Universal Web.. Love it~!!
Oh yeah and I have to get with you Ron.. Seig's been asking about the signage.. Been sooo busy with the other project I nearly forgot!

Hope all is well 

Tess


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *I feel for you Nightingale~!!  Ouch~!
> Sure hope you feel better soon~!
> Tess *



Its a lot better now than it was two weeks ago, that's for sure. I can now lift things weighing more than a pound or two without using ...colorful...language.  It'll probably bug me for another three or four weeks, according to the doc, and that's provided I've been taking proper care of it, which, of course, I haven't (kenpo is NOT considered proper care).  They actually debated over whether or not to put a cast on it, but I settled that one by saying "no way in hell. I ain't putting up with that!" so the doctors had to content themselves with a simple ace wrap.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *Its a lot better now than it was two weeks ago, that's for sure. I can now lift things weighing more than a pound or two without using ...colorful...language.  It'll probably bug me for another three or four weeks, according to the doc, and that's provided I've been taking proper care of it, which, of course, I haven't (kenpo is NOT considered proper care).  They actually debated over whether or not to put a cast on it, but I settled that one by saying "no way in hell. I ain't putting up with that!" so the doctors had to content themselves with a simple ace wrap.  *



Yeppers Nightingale.. Kenpo is Not proper care.. *chuckles knowingly*  My first class I did a backfist drill.. smashed  the top of my hand.. didn't even feel the pain it was sooo swollen..  Seig finally got me to the ER after 3 days.. bones has pre-set and all they could do was cast it.. it's always hurting.. broke 3 fingers on the same hand last May.. nothing but splinting them.. myself.. now I can't make a fist..  No ring except Seig's will go over those knuckles.. sheesh.. might as well sell my diamonds~!!!  Course never any time to get dressed up to wear them.. sooo hahaaa.. 
Glad it's healing .. ~!!!!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

ouch, Tess! now THAT sounds painful!


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 12, 2002)

Great shots bruda,


Thanks for sharing, jb:asian:


----------



## Seig (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *might as well sell my diamonds~!!!  *


Um, no.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Um, no. *



You know better


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL. you two are too cute.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *LOL. you two are too cute. *



Oh *getting out the whiteout.. heheheee.. He'll never live that down.. *chortles~!!!
Thanks Nightingale.. we are made for each other heheee


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Oh *getting out the whiteout.. heheheee.. He'll never live that down.. *chortles~!!!
> Thanks Nightingale.. we are made for each other heheee *



that's obvious.  you two were lucky to find each other.  

-Nightingale


----------



## Seig (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *LOL. you two are too cute. *


I am NOT cute, Dammit!


----------



## Seig (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *that's obvious.  you two were lucky to find each other.
> 
> -Nightingale *


Bah!  Luck had nothing to do with it, she ordered me from a catalog.










For those of you who might take that seriously, don't.:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*
> For those of you who might take that seriously, don't.:rofl:
> *



You are cute then........ right?

:rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 14, 2002)

oooh....

GD thinks Seig is cute!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 14, 2002)

I was just taking Seigs post serious...... like he said in his post.

:shrug:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Nov 14, 2002)

Catalog Ad sez: Single White Oak Stump looking for TessManian Devil?

They definately are a pair of Kenpo characters (Group Huggy)


Busted Hands?
  Did I ever tell ya the story..................


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Catalog Ad sez: Single White Oak Stump looking for TessManian Devil?
> 
> ...



Hahhaaaaa How very true.. funny thing was we met on the Net.. I never laid eyes on his picture or him or even talked on the phone before leaving on the jet plane for Florida from NY.. Go figure.. ~!!*chortles*


Gee.. *wiping the sweat from my brow.. ya sure missed a good workout tonight Pete.. ~!!!   
Get that hand healed up soon !~!!   I , for one.. Miss you~!!!
Big  Huggly~!!!  *Taking it easy on your poor hand*


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> (Group Huggy)
> 
> [/B]



I think I'm gonna be sick...perfectly good picture thread reduced to mush...

Please transfer this thread to the warm~n~fuzzy folder on martial talk...lol   

jb


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *I think I'm gonna be sick...perfectly good picture thread reduced to mush...
> 
> ...




pffts.. Gee I get run outta the Locker room.. now outta here.. Fine.. I'm just gonna go practice something..


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *pffts.. Gee I get run outta the Locker room.. now outta here.. Fine.. I'm just gonna go practice something.. *



Hey...wait a minute, let me never be accused of being the one running the ladies out of the locker room...that is certainly not my style. You'll have the guys moaning and groaning about my lack of sensitivity....LOL...I just noticed the estrogen level was getting a little high in here.....for the guys. Anyway, I'm just being a bear...I think I'm catching the flu...

jb


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 14, 2002)

Now look what you ' ve done!!!!!!  Things were beginning to look up a bit and even smell a little nicer!  But Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  you gotta go run off our scenery!    drop and give me 10!


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 15, 2002)

wat;s tthat circular ring thing in the pictures??
anyone mind telling me... 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Seig (Nov 15, 2002)

It's a secret.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 15, 2002)

" It's a secret. "

so wat i m supposed to do to get that secret outta you?
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## bdparsons (Nov 15, 2002)

Kenpo! 


 

Two words:  Universal Pattern

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## shotman (Nov 30, 2002)

How do you find working out with the pictured Ultra Man and what drills do you use on him(it)?:samurai:


----------

